

Oracle set to issue 147 security patches, including 36 for Java - kirtijthorat
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2086920/oracle-set-to-issue-147-security-patches-including-36-for-java.html

======
kirtijthorat
This Java thing is getting tiresome. It's feel like Microsoft's Windows
software updates that we all are used to. Oh well, I am glad that I use Google
Chromebook laptop which doesn't have Java and Windows OS (of course). One
thing also good about Chromebook is that I don't any anti-virus software at
all.

